
ShadowSocks, RedSocks2 and ChinaDNS on OpenWrt - rahimnathwani
https://xuri.me/2015/09/04/shadowsocks-redsocks2-and-chinadns-on-openwrt.html
======
rahimnathwani
This seems like a great router setup for those of us in China:

\- Shadowsocks doesn't seem to suffer much from blocking

\- RedSocks will make all TCP connections go via Shadowsocks

\- ChinaDNS will mediate DNS requests so that you can avoid (i) DNS poisoning
from local DNS servers, and (ii) lack of CDN optimisation from foreign DNS
servers

